# Adult iguana viv - help required! :)



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello folks, well I’m busy planning Stanley’s big grown up home, but am fast realising that building the thing is going to be the easy bit! Making sure we do it right and making it the best for Stanley is the tricky bit. Therefore I’ve got some questions for you all J Thanks ever so much folks! J
Planned viv is 7’ long, approx 6’ high (maybe 7’), by 3’ deep. Timber frame, with the front all glass / Perspex. One other wall might also be glass / Perspex or at least have a large window in it, but I don’t know if the structure will be less secure if more of it is glass? 
I’ve seen in someone’s set-up (yes, I’ve been nosing!!) that for the basking spot they use several spot bulbs on a plank of wood which can be cranked up or down on a chain – I like this idea but I’d need bulb guards as Stanley likes to get up close and personal to pretty much everything J
 I’m also going to use the ol’ Argos Humidifier system as patented by Iguanaquinn as it just looks ace J
At this stage I’m less concerned with the interior decorating stage, such as positioning his basking spots etc, and more concerned with the actual creation of the viv, but I’m sure I’ll be back to pick your brains on that later  although I do feel I’ve got a bit more of an idea on that front (I hope!)
Questions!:
1. Glass or Perspex? I’ve read that Perspex scratches more easily, but have also seen some Perspex advertised that is supposedly stronger than glass. This is NOT my area of expertise, so what do you think? Also is either significantly more expensive and if so, is the price difference worth it? I don’t mind spending more money, so long as it’s worth it.
2. What is this minimum thickness of glass / Perspex you would use for an adult iggy?
3. I’ve seen some people coat everything in yacht varnish – have you all done this? Does it peel off with wear at all because I don’t want Stan ingesting it (obviously!). If it’s a go-er, can anyone recommend iggy-safe brands?
4. Paint for mural – iguana safe varieties? And would you coat the finished mural in yacht varnish?
5. Ceramic Heat Emitters: tube or compact bulb? I did read something about this on the iguana thread a while back but I’m damned if I followed it! :s Just one? Positioning – opposite end of viv to basking spot? High up / lower down etc? 
6. Floor tiles / lino etc, anyone got any preference? I want easy-clean, people!!!! J
7. I’ve seen some cork tile backgrounds which look kinda cool and apparently don’t go mouldy – has anyone tried them? Are they a total waste of time? Etc etc, general opinions...
8. Also on backgrounds – I’ve seen people (mostly ryanknight again! Lol) do some really cool backgrounds – am I right in thinking they’re made of grout? If so, is this just normal bog standard tile grout, or does it need to be rep safe? Also does it deteriorate over time / come off when you deep clean the viv etc? I don’t want to do something epic that ends up just looking naff after 6 months and being potentially harmful to boot!
9. Doors – I assumed I’d have sliding doors with a viv lock, but ryanknight’s amaaaaaazing enclosure has a door. Like an actual DOOR that you turn a handle and go in J Anyone have any ideas on this? I don’t know if a push in door would be too heavy on a timber frame? Are there any advantages to sliding doors / push-in doors over each other?
10. How many air vents in a viv that size? (6’x7’x3’) Positioning – low / high etc?
11. UV – I currently have an Arcadia D3+ 36” tube with reflector for Stan, this is a stupid question I know – will this still provide enough UV for him or is it proportional to the size of viv – i.e. bigger viv needs longer / more tube(s)?


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

ruthyg said:


> Hello folks, well I’m busy planning Stanley’s big grown up home, but am fast realising that building the thing is going to be the easy bit! Making sure we do it right and making it the best for Stanley is the tricky bit. Therefore I’ve got some questions for you all J Thanks ever so much folks! J
> Planned viv is 7’ long, approx 6’ high (maybe 7’), by 3’ deep. Timber frame, with the front all glass / Perspex. One other wall might also be glass / Perspex or at least have a large window in it, but I don’t know if the structure will be less secure if more of it is glass?
> I’ve seen in someone’s set-up (yes, I’ve been nosing!!) that for the basking spot they use several spot bulbs on a plank of wood which can be cranked up or down on a chain – I like this idea but I’d need bulb guards as Stanley likes to get up close and personal to pretty much everything J
> I’m also going to use the ol’ Argos Humidifier system as patented by Iguanaquinn as it just looks ace J
> ...


Proportional..... But use the strongest out there, so the 12% T5 tubes with a reflector, they will be your best bet, he will know how much UV he requires and will regulate himself. I would strongly recomend upgrading the UV lights.

Just give him a couple of options at the top and a little further down I would position another one.

Edit:I can go into more detail and help you set it up if u want, but I am in work and it's a hell of a lot of writing lol...


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

Hey, cant answer all your questions as Ive not had experiance with some of the materials but I have with a few.
In regards to structure and glass I got my grubby mits on an old hard wood conservatory that was being skipped. I built my viv from this(its 6x8x3) and very sturdy. I have sliding double glazing on the front and another opening window on the end. I cant imagine perspex being any stronger than this. The glass is very heavy so no need for a lock lol.
I have done a fake rock background plenty layers of grey floor tile grout(its more hardwearing than wall grout) and 5 or 6 coats of varnish and it is very hard wearing and water proof.
Halogen spots work a treat for basking and give a much cleaner finish than normail spot bulbs. I also have twin 54w T5 tubes for UV(noticed a big/posotive diferance in activity when he was moved in to this set up)
There are pics here
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/761285-big-viv-build-update.html


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Just a quick addition to the above: some cork tiles can be dodgy because they are basically cork fragments held together with (often toxic) glue- so not ideal, really.


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

Lush  Thanks iguanaquinn :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
The Arcadia I've got is indeed the 12% T5 jobby, as recommended by Arcadiajohn when I bombarded him with emails in the summer  That was for my double wardrobe conversion set up, not a problem that I'll need more for bigger enclosure. Any more info would be great, but there's no rush, don't get in trouble at work for slacking off!  We won't start building until the new year, I just want to pick everyone's brains  
Thanks again dude


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks to the others for replying as well  Although the thread for the viv build update - I couldn't see any pictures on it  Good advice re the cork tiles, I'll probably leave those then, no point adding potential problems, I just happened to see them on SPS and wondered if they were any cop. Cheers  :2thumb:


----------



## Locksy (Sep 26, 2011)

hi we have just built our Iggy cage last month Home Made Iguana Cage for "Merlin" - YouTube

1. & 2. we used Toughened Glass 4 mm cannot answer on plexi as not used but yes read it scratches unless you get the toughened plexi but it is expensive !!

3. water based vanishes is the way regards odour and safety, we are finding on the shelf where he has pooped and wee it has stained so i would suggest covering the shelf with either lino or that jungle carpet stuff... on brands we used ronseal quick drying water based 

4. we haven't used paint however for a backing we used a vinyl printed sheet with a soft back sorry forget name but u can stick it on with double sided sticky tape and the beauty is it's water proof !! purchased from "Dunelm" if u look at my video link you will be able to see it

5. we used Ceramic 250 watt heat emitter i guess it's down to personal choice but with a dimming thermostat we can reduce its heat at night for us this is perfect 1 bulb for 2 jobs! this was placed on one end... a further lower shelf on the other to cool down if needed.

6. For the floor Perspex 2mm was used with 3" up-stands all round for splash back and all sealed with Aquarium sealant, the smell must be allowed to dissipate before iguana is introduced usually around 3-4 days we find this is great for water features wiping up, splashes, newspaper can be popped on top to aid cleaning... 

7. go to number 4 


8. unsure

9. have a look at the cages video link for our way round it

10. over the ceramic heater we placed 16" square open mesh and also used 2 round 3" air vents the doors seem to allow good vent too... this is working well for us... you can put as many as u like really!

11. atm we have repti glow lamp uvb 5% and additional a 24" Florissant uvb 5% with reflector to catch any spots the basking spot misses because he is still young.. i too was worried about this just make sure the range is within 10" of basking spot.. will upgrade to 12% flouressant arcadia t5 tubes upon renewal..


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

Mmm Ive got pics. Ill get some new ones today and get them posted.: victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Locksy said:


> hi we have just built our Iggy cage last month Home Made Iguana Cage for "Merlin" - YouTube
> 
> 1. & 2. we used Toughened Glass 4 mm cannot answer on plexi as not used but yes read it scratches unless you get the toughened plexi but it is expensive !!
> 
> ...


Just a couple of side notes :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

Long time no hear :2thumb:

Well i think most of your questions have been answered.

Idea for backgrounds, have you thought about laminate flooring (interlocking type) sounds daft but it works out quite cheap compared to other options (can look really good to) and comes in allsorts of colours and designs these days, or even vinyl floor tiles (I used these, oak effect, like tree trunks, lol) and seal the joints to make fully waterproof. Easy to keep clean aswel, just wipe, job done :2thumb:

Also i can recommend the tube heater on pulse stat for night time heat and to keep daytime ambients up if need be, another of iquanaquins recommendations :2thumb:

Humidifier, i just have a warm mist humidifier in the viv set on a digital timer, comes on four times a day for 12 mins each time, keeps the humidiy levels just right, she also has her big rub (bath) in the bottom too, suppose this keeps humidity up slightly too.

You did a great job with the one you have now, so i'm sure you'll do the same again but on a bigger scale :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

Forgot to say, i use a PAR38 Floodlight for the basking bulb, huge spread of heat/light compared to normal basking bulbs, work fine on a dimmer stat, more economical too, not to mention they are designed for outdoor use, so no worries with high humidity breaking the bulb :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

buddylouis said:


> Long time no hear :2thumb:
> 
> Well i think most of your questions have been answered.
> 
> ...





buddylouis said:


> Forgot to say, i use a PAR38 Floodlight for the basking bulb, huge spread of heat/light compared to normal basking bulbs, work fine on a dimmer stat, more economical too, not to mention they are designed for outdoor use, so no worries with high humidity breaking the bulb :2thumb:


I am not sure but I think this is the same bulb as I have used, a really thick outdoor light? I can't find it on BnQ website for some reason. But if it is they are great.... I used the 150W.... For smaller enclosures I use halogen bulbs, they are the most efficient bulbs. Massive heat output considering the wattage. I can get temps of 120F from a 75w Bulb....


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> I am not sure but I think this is the same bulb as I have used, a really thick outdoor light? I can't find it on BnQ website for some reason. But if it is they are great.... I used the 150W.... For smaller enclosures I use halogen bulbs, they are the most efficient bulbs. Massive heat output considering the wattage. I can get temps of 120F from a 75w Bulb....


Thats the very same one :2thumb: the only ones i can find are 80 watt and 120 watt, thats the actual power rating but they are the same as a 100 watt and 150 watt bulbs respectively, suppose its some EU thing where they have to have some form of energy saving feature. I reckon i'd need at the very very least 3 150watt normal basking bulbs to acheive the same temps and light output in my current set up.


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

This is the fella :2thumb:

GE Flood Lightbulb 318173 1 Pack 120w, 318173

Wickes are cheaper though :lol2:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

buddylouis said:


> Thats the very same one :2thumb: the only ones i can find are 80 watt and 120 watt, thats the actual power rating but they are the same as a 100 watt and 150 watt bulbs respectively, suppose its some EU thing where they have to have some form of energy saving feature. I reckon i'd need at the very very least 3 150watt normal basking bulbs to acheive the same temps and light output in my current set up.


Ahh yeah that's it..... They are brilliant bulbs, kick out some amount of heat.... Sturdy as :censor: great for large vivs...


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

I use this one in warm months, stops the light dimming to much on stat and the above now its really cold. Does the job brilliantly :2thumb:

GE Flood Lightbulb 318179 1 Pack 80w, 318179


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Ahh yeah that's it..... They are brilliant bulbs, kick out some amount of heat.... Sturdy as :censor: great for large vivs...


Only a fiver each in Wickes last time i was there too, even better :lol2: 
Well same bulbs but in Philips packaging :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

buddylouis said:


> I use this one in warm months, stops the light dimming to much on stat and the above now its really cold. Does the job brilliantly :2thumb:
> 
> GE Flood Lightbulb 318179 1 Pack 80w, 318179



Thats the one there!! Yup... £5?? Wicks it is then!


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Thats the one there!! Yup... £5?? Wicks it is then!


Still a fiver :lol2:

PAR 38 80W ES - Halogen Bulbs - Light Bulbs -Decorating & Interiors - Wickes


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

Here we go.
http://1.2.3.10/bmi/mob1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb398/martinm9/phone2011082.jpg
Sorry im on my phone and can only get the link. Its been painted now 2 but you get the idea:whistling2:


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

Guys 'n' gals, you are all ace ventura :2thumb: Thanks ever so much, sorry I've not been back on in the last few days, it's been bonkers!  Can't wait til the new year when we can get building! Hurrah! :2thumb: Merry Christmas, every one!


----------

